# Food Processor



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope some of the good cooks here might have opinions on Food Processors. 

Going shopping with someone tomorrow. We'll check Macys, BB&B and William & Sonoma. Seems like each one has certain features. Hope to find a basic, all purpose one. 

I just have a minature one which has been fine for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a large kitchen aid FP...inside is a separate bowl for mini chop.
I use it a lot. I just looked on line and don’t see any with the mini
chop bowl insert.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What brand do you have? That insert sound convenient. 

My mini is handy mostly for onions when large volume is needed, like soups .


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

My favorite, (mostly I cook for 2), is a 2 or 3 cup one. I use 3-5 times a week. It also the perfect size for making a quick batch of pizza dough for a small pizza. We also have a larger one for doing a volume of stuff at one time. 



I don't think brand names all that important anymore. Find one the size and features you like.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

it’s a kitchen aid...
all the blades and disks are on the counter...
the mini chop fits inside (it’s on the far right)

I gave you this pic in case you want to take it to
the store with you...It’s over 25 years old...It’s either 11 or
12 cups. 

I make a pizza dough in 45 seconds with this processor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oops, I forgot the pic...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The best food processor is the one between your ears.

But aging hands appreciate a bit of help.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do all those parts go in DW. I personally am not fond of hand washing things. things.

If yours is 25 yo it was really well built. 

I love homemade pizza. 

Appreciate the tips.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> oops, I forgot the pic...


Is one of your blades a slicer, like for slicing green tomatoes, or zucchini?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Ipersonally am not fond of hand washing things.


Yes.:smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Do all those parts go in DW. I personally am not fond of hand washing things. things.
> 
> If yours is 25 yo it was really well built.
> 
> ...


Yes, Startingover everything goes in the DW except for the motor. :smile:

Big Jim, Yes, it slices, dices, shreads, blends, pulverizes, everything. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I love homemade pizza.
> 
> Appreciate the tips.



I only use a higher gluten flour which I buy in 25# bags at Sams. I probably spent 25 years working on these to fine tune them.





A thin crisper dough with a bit of waste 10" pizza pan
1/2 tsp. active dry yeast *
1/4 cup warm water (105° to 115°F)
1 cup (120g) all-purpose flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 Tbs. cooking oil 

Will be crumbles when it comes out. After 3 hours it is probably as close to real thin dough from that national chain as you can roll out with a pin and make at home.


I roll it out on wax paper, place the pan on top, trim the dough, flip over and carefully peel off the wax paper.


A thicker more like bread dough. 

Use all in a well oiled 9" cake pan for a pan type crust
Use all on an 8-10" pan for a thicker chewy crust

1/2 tsp. active dry yeast *
1/2 tsp. sugar
1/3 cup warm water (105° to 115°F)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 tsp. salt
1 Tbs. extra-virgin olive oil 

proofs up nicely in about 60 minutes in a 100 degree space (oven off)


Large batch recipe available to make 2-3 pizzas and or great bread sticks.


Homemade sauce recipe from paste also available. I make, freeze, portion and thaw when I want a pizza.





Enjoy


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> oops, I forgot the pic...


That thing's old. I just got one of those stainless steel Kitchen Aid Dishwashers.


----------

